# Electrical Floor Plans - Opinions



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

Link not showing where is it?

If you are linking a file that is on your computer, it won't work until you upload the file to some website, and link to the file there.


----------



## KDC (Oct 19, 2012)

Pic's a little on the small side to get all the details. 

One thing I did notice though, is that you've got a plug outside the garage wall that's tied in with the rest of the interior garage plugs, I believe that the CEC requires that all outdoor receptacles be on circuits that just contain outdoor receptacles(26-724(a))


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

KDC said:


> Pic's a little on the small side to get all the details.
> 
> One thing I did notice though, is that you've got a plug outside the garage wall that's tied in with the rest of the interior garage plugs, I believe that the CEC requires that all outdoor receptacles be on circuits that just contain outdoor receptacles(26-724(a))


Hmm I guess we don't get the Canadian links. :laughing:

See if I can fix this  http://s494.beta.photobucket.com/user/CheapCharlie/library/Electrical%20Floor%20Plans


----------



## rexowner (Apr 12, 2008)

Downstairs:
- Add a 4-way for the unfinished basement at the bottom of the stairs.
- Add a three-way at the other door of the room with the bay window 
- One of the lites in the bay window room look like it's on the hall switches,
seems a little odd.

Upstairs:
- Maybe add a light in the master shower
- (framing) add a wall to make the toilet in its own little room with fan and 
lite, looks like you have plenty of room. Just make the vanity a 
little smaller, and you will be glad you did.
- Add some more switched receptacles for floor lights, and wherever you want
to put your Xmas tree, so you can easily switch it off.
- Don't see a kitchen sink


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Not that you _have_ to, but consider separation of power & lighting circuitry

~CS~


----------



## Lockey (Jun 23, 2011)

agreed with chicken steve, try spliting the power and lighting loads. Remember AFCI in bedrooms. 

4-Way in the basement at the stairs for the lights in the unfinished area.

the light in the hallway in the basement next to the washroom, my experience, i would put it on its own switch. 

Couldn't really see it, (can't find my nerdicules) HW tank don't need a 3 wire, and move away from the panel a bit. Seen pin holes in pipe shoot a good distance before.

I also started putting pot lights in closets. provides good light.. passes inspections, and home owners enjoy the extra light when they need to get to the top shelf.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

Lockey said:


> agreed with chicken steve, try spliting the power and lighting loads. Remember AFCI in bedrooms.
> 
> 4-Way in the basement at the stairs for the lights in the unfinished area.
> 
> ...


are you using closed trims or LED retrofit kits on those pot lights?


----------



## ElectricZombie (Sep 21, 2012)

What about an exhaust fan in master and in the half bath. And also what is up with the shower in master bath no door? And no light in it?


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Feed for AC unit & receptacle near it..


----------



## FanelliBT (Dec 14, 2012)

I don't know what code cycle you are on but if you are in 2008/2011 all living space ( except kitchen and baths ) have to be AFCI... I don't know how you feel about 3 wire circuits but you can't use them with AFCI with out spending a lot of unneeded money. Enjoy the new home!


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

All aspects of the design or just things I thought about?

I’d take the light over stair off the lights over kitchen; I think I’d also add another switch to the lights in kitchen.

I’d take the exterior light out of the bedroom window move it to corner and motion it. 

Where's other outside lightings. Push the door to garage from house to the edge of space and add power and hard telephone there, both sides.

Arrange for diagonal lighting to the shape of the spaces there in. I’d kill the two lights behind the bar. I don’t understand the jog in the living room lighting. Dim some kitchen lights.

Add two more receptacles to minor bedrooms.

No data drop, no TV. You need a phone charger hub, date w/ power.

You need fart fans everywhere with timers.

Laundry you need to be 6’ from exhausting or get into turbo drives. (Opps State-Side)

Arrange the exterior deck spacing lights to windows.

Add and arrange additional lights/arrangement in master bath for da MS. 

Consider wall sconces for all short hallways.

Beef up back to back toilet wall to 6”.

Do away with bath in guess room area go to shower and increase each room. Take toilet out of laundry, put in diagonal room with tub.

Basement seems sparse of power. 

TV power note higher and additional power close and lower or stereo console.

36” doors at all building entrances. 

Make the closet coat closet smaller, add receptacles everywhere.

Where’s alarm(,) intercom’s, speakers


----------



## darren79 (Dec 20, 2011)

FanelliBT said:


> I don't know what code cycle you are on but if you are in 2008/2011 all living space ( except kitchen and baths ) have to be AFCI... I don't know how you feel about 3 wire circuits but you can't use them with AFCI with out spending a lot of unneeded money. Enjoy the new home!


Those are crazy american rules, in Canada AFCI protection is only required on bedroom plugs.


----------



## dougmedic (Dec 10, 2012)

FanelliBT said:


> I don't know what code cycle you are on but if you are in 2008/2011 all living space ( except kitchen and baths ) have to be AFCI... I don't know how you feel about 3 wire circuits but you can't use them with AFCI with out spending a lot of unneeded money. Enjoy the new home!


We're on 2012 in Manitoba, and the C.E.C.** only requires AFCIs for bedroom receptacles.

**Canadian Electrical Code, Part I, 22nd edition (2012)


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

install more outdoor outlets in front of home. Did you install smoke detectors throughout home, I cant read the small print on drawings?


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

> Hey CS, could you please copy/paste this into my thread for me? I can't post replies for whatever reason. PM's work though! Strange.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions.
> ...


~CS~


----------



## Lockey (Jun 23, 2011)

drspec said:


> are you using closed trims or LED retrofit kits on those pot lights?


Drspec: I'm using 5" closed trims. Switch on the outside of the closet door.


----------



## FlyingSparks (Dec 10, 2012)

Do you have plans with your ethernet/cable on them?

If it was my house all of it would be in EMT, data wiring tends to be obsolete after 5-20yrs and it would be a pain to fish new wires.

Something to think about, though not electrical, is home fire sprinklers. They are likely to become a code requirement in all states eventually, plus it just makes sense.


----------



## darren79 (Dec 20, 2011)

FlyingSparks said:


> Do you have plans with your ethernet/cable on them?
> 
> If it was my house all of it would be in EMT, data wiring tends to be obsolete after 5-20yrs and it would be a pain to fish new wires.


Great idea but I would use ENT and make sleeves to the nearest open ceiling.


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

darren79 said:


> Great idea but I would use ENT and make sleeves to the nearest open ceiling.


 And min of 1" for data!


----------



## darren79 (Dec 20, 2011)

denny3992 said:


> And min of 1" for data!


Definitely agree, do not use 1/2 ent. You will be cursing for days when you try to get a fish tape in there.


----------



## dr electron (May 3, 2009)

I for one would reconsider all of the can lights. They always sound good and look good on paper but too many can end up making your house look like an office space.


----------



## sparky250 (Aug 28, 2012)

dr electron said:


> I for one would reconsider all of the can lights. They always sound good and look good on paper but too many can end up making your house look like an office space.


X2 on this. Even though I love to sell my pots to customers, going overboard does not look as good. Having a mixture of pots and wall sconces, ceiling fixtures ( I prefer semi flush mount ) make for a nice home with character.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Charlie, did we *double the electric budget* on your project yet?:laughing::laughing:


----------



## jr360 (Dec 7, 2011)

*lights*

If I had it to do again, I would put a outlet close to each window in the front of the house, controlled by one switch. My wife likes to put christmas trees in every window. :thumbsup:


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

jr360 said:


> If I had it to do again, I would put a outlet close to each window in the front of the house, controlled by one switch. My wife likes to put christmas trees in every window. :thumbsup:


when I was wiring custom homes that's what we would do and we would install the switch in a coat closet and sometimes install them on a timer


----------



## jr360 (Dec 7, 2011)

I like the sw. on a timer thing. We have lots of windows and lots of timers.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

When I built my house I put outlets under all the front windows controlled by a switch behind the front door.
I also installed switch controlled outlets outside for Christmas lights. These are switched behind the front door as well.

Its nice to turn on /off all the Christmas lights from one spot and not have to deal with timers


----------



## donselec (May 7, 2011)

is that a single 220 outlet in finished basement in dbl door room ?
is there heat det in gar


----------



## CheapCharlie (Feb 4, 2011)

donselec said:


> is that a single 220 outlet in finished basement in dbl door room ?
> is there heat det in gar


Thanks for all the replies. I've taken some opinions into consideration and made some changes/additions. Thanks!


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

KDC said:


> Pic's a little on the small side to get all the details.
> 
> One thing I did notice though, is that you've got a plug outside the garage wall that's tied in with the rest of the interior garage plugs, I believe that the CEC requires that all outdoor receptacles be on circuits that just contain outdoor receptacles(26-724(a))


Hold down the Crtl key and hit ++++ :thumbsup:


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Add more master bedroom closet lighting and use as many dimmers as you can.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

darren79 said:


> Those are crazy american rules, in Canada AFCI protection is only required on bedroom plugs.


Oh just wait:


----------

